# Across Wormhole Tank for Dvarw MTL 22mm



## CaliGuy

Across has launched a very cool looking Top Fill Tank for the Dvarw MTL called the Wormhole Tank

Features:

Top refill
Juice control
Tank Colours: Smoke Black, Ultem and Clear
Each set includes:

Across special driptip
Top ring
Tank
Chimney
Chimney base
Across coin for juice control
RRP Price: $55 per set
SS Top Ring RRP Price: $25 each

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver

Looks interesting @CaliGuy 
Thanks for posting


----------



## Resistance

This looks awesome!


CaliGuy said:


> Across has launched a very cool looking Top Fill Tank for the Dvarw MTL called The Wormhole Tank
> Features:
> 
> Top refill
> Juice control
> Tank Colours: Smoke Black, Ultem and Clear
> Each set includes:
> 
> Across special driptip
> Top ring
> Tank
> Chimney
> Chimney base
> Across coin for juice control
> RRP Price: $55 per set
> SS Top Ring RRP Price: $25 each
> 
> View attachment 169436
> View attachment 169437
> View attachment 169438
> View attachment 169439
> View attachment 169440
> View attachment 169441
> View attachment 169442
> View attachment 169443

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy

For those of you who are interested in getting your hands on one of the *Across* *Dvarw* *MTL* *Wormhole* *Tanks* there will be a opportunity to join a list hosted on the KHW Facebook Group this Friday 5 July @ 5pm Budapest Time (5pm S.A Time).
20x Pieces of each Colour will be available via a Randomizer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Across also launched their official website, they also make Drip Tips, RDA Caps and Accessories. Appears that there will possibly be some Mods available in the future.

Sadly the Dvarw MTL Wormhole Tanks will likely not be sold here for some time, if ever.

https://www.acrossvape.com/


----------

